# torpedos



## chardison1980 (Aug 14, 2011)

im not sure if this has a post for it so im asking. 
i just got my first diy cube the 3x3x3 DaYan V ZhanChi and ive been playing around with it, and im having problems with it popping on me, quite a bit actualy. i have the torpedos in and it did it quite often, i took them out and it still happens, im kinda rough with my cubes, specially when im working on my speed. what i was wondering was what are these torpedos actually for and how do i get my cube from popping on me.


----------



## asportking (Aug 14, 2011)

Tighten it if it's really loose. Other than that, just turn more precisely.


----------



## JCub3r (Aug 14, 2011)

if you are a really rough cuber then it needs to be tightened. Mine is reasonably loose and hasnt popped once! try to find the perfect tension where it is fast and doesn't pop. i think pestvic has a tension tutorial but i am not too sure.If once it is tightened you dont like it then i suggest you research a cube good for rough cubers or try to be not as rough.

hope this helped


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah im rough with it, maybe cause ive been using a rubiks brand for so long. and im not that presice with my turning, im working on that part. any cubes you might suggest. and should i keep the torpedos in?


----------



## asportking (Aug 14, 2011)

chardison1980 said:


> yeah im rough with it, maybe cause ive been using a rubiks brand for so long. and im not that presice with my turning, im working on that part. any cubes you might suggest. and should i keep the torpedos in?


Keep the torpedoes in. If you don't, it'll pop even more. As for other cubes, the zhanchi is supposed to be just about the most un-popable cube out there. I guess you could try a lunhui, but I think precise turning is the most important part.


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 14, 2011)

sounds good to me, its not loose at all actually, i mean ive actually had rubiks pop on me. so im not really sure about that. but ill do some research on learning to do precise turning. thanks


----------



## asportking (Aug 14, 2011)

chardison1980 said:


> sounds good to me, its not loose at all actually, i mean ive actually had rubiks pop on me. so im not really sure about that. but ill do some research on learning to do precise turning. thanks


For learning to turn precisely, I'd suggest first getting used to a cube that has practically no corner cutting (like a rubik's brand).


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have a few of them, already, and i wanted somthing a little faster smoother and doesnt lock up so much


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a screwdriver and take off the center caps.


----------



## Nopedk (Aug 15, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> Get a screwdriver and take off the center caps.


 
Wait, what?


----------



## Bapao (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad to see we've binned the term "anchors" and are back to "torpedoes". The cubers have spoken! Silly stores, trying to influence what we deem correct ...


----------



## aaronb (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait, you pooped a Rubik's brand? What do you do to them!? I would suggest tightening it though.


Edit: I totally meant popped. :fp


----------



## Hodari (Aug 16, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Wait, you pooped a Rubik's brand?



This must be why they decided not to make buttsolving an official event.


----------

